# Touch-up Paint Color for LTZ Wheels?



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I'd say it's the sterling silver one. Because I never really saw any metallic flakes in the wheel when I looked at my neighbors ltz. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cruzin 4a Bruisin (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, I guess I'm just curious if the LTZ aren't the sparkle paint, then what rims would that color be for? I currently have the LT2 16" but I'm looking to maybe buy a set of LTZ 18" in my price range that are a little scuffed up, so wanting to touch them up.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Back of the wheel says Sterling Silver, cast right into the wheel.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Cruzin 4a Bruisin said:


> Thanks for the reply, I guess I'm just curious if the LTZ aren't the sparkle paint, then what rims would that color be for? I currently have the LT2 16" but I'm looking to maybe buy a set of LTZ 18" in my price range that are a little scuffed up, so wanting to touch them up.


 *No problem. Im guessing that It would be the one with the metallic flakes in it more than likely.*


----------



## Cruzin 4a Bruisin (Apr 9, 2014)

thanks guys for your help!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey that's what we are here for aren't we lol. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> *No problem. Im guessing that It would be the one with the metallic flakes in it more than likely.*


If you're thinking Sparkle Silver, you're wrong. If you'd research this, you'd know the wheel is referred to as Sterling Silver as OEM, and Hyper Silver in the aftermarket refinishing world. The colors are indeed a little different, but they are close.

If you need to see photographic proof of the back of the wheel, let me know and I would be happy to get you one when I'm on my computer next.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Summit14LTZRS (Jun 17, 2014)

Any recommendations on where to get this? I am looking at Dr. Color Chip, Paint scratch and Scratch wizard. One small nick on wheel but it is going to drive me crazy.


----------



## Wirthy (Sep 21, 2013)

I just ordered a WA569F-W touch-up pen at https://www.paintscratch.com. $14.95 + shipping


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Another shock with my 2012 2LT, not real aluminum, even my old 04 Cavalier was using real aluminum. When I pulled my wheels for the brake job, noticed plastic was chipping off leaving a white corrosion. Just used steel wool to clean that off and used clear coat so they wouldn't get any worse. 

And said the heck with it, drive this thing a couple of years and toss it in the trash can. Another new problem that I never had before with "alloy" wheels. Dey ain't alloy wheels.


----------

